# atwood eyes on fire



## eyekiller (Nov 3, 2011)

killing the saugeye at atwood on tister tails and vib"e"


----------



## Mousse (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear you are catching them. Did they have good size?


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Are you catching them from shore or boat? What depth? Day or night? I am winterizing my boat this weekend so I would have to fish from shore.....is it worth a try or not?


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

not putting my boat away just yet.. hang in there ..best is yet to come !!! altho when the snow flys, and the chill comes, i may be sorry.. oh well, it may catch snow all winter,like it caught leaves all summer.. best of fishen to ya all. God bless.


----------

